# Greetings



## UnionSon (Oct 25, 2020)

I submitted my petition this week and had a very positive initial experience getting to know the lodge. I'm hoping to be able to call everyone here "brother" in the near future.

A little about me: a native son of New Jersey but now living in Dixie. I'm in my early 40s and have had a lifelong interest in Freemasonry. At this point in my personal and professional life the time seems right to move forward.

Ive been lurking for a little while but hope to learn more and perhaps contribute what I can to the discussions.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your petition.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your journey into and in Freemasonry


----------



## UnionSon (Jan 12, 2021)

So it has been almost 3 months since I have handed in my petition and I've heard nothing back. I have tried to follow up twice with the WM that I met with without answer. I spoke to a buddy who I had listed as a reference and he confirmed nobody has called him.

I have no idea how long this process typically takes but I had hoped I would have heard something or at least had me texts responded to.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Winter (Jan 12, 2021)

UnionSon said:


> So it has been almost 3 months since I have handed in my petition and I've heard nothing back. I have tried to follow up twice with the WM that I met with without answer. I spoke to a buddy who I had listed as a reference and he confirmed nobody has called him.
> I have no idea how long this process typically takes but I had hoped I would have heard something or at least had me texts responded to.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks.



I'm sorry you are not getting any responses.  Sadly, there is no "normal" the last year and many jurisdictions aren't meeting at all or under heavy restrictions.  If your buddy you listed is a Brother of that Lodge, maybe he can reach out to the WM.  Also, if you submitted three months ago, there is likely a new WM for the Lodge as the new officer line for the incoming year have probably been installed.  You may be trying to contact the wrong person.  All I can suggest is to persevere.  You are trying to join in strange times for the Craft.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 13, 2021)

UnionSon said:


> So it has been almost 3 months since I have handed in my petition and I've heard nothing back. I have tried to follow up twice with the WM that I met with without answer. I spoke to a buddy who I had listed as a reference and he confirmed nobody has called him.
> 
> I have no idea how long this process typically takes but I had hoped I would have heard something or at least had me texts responded to.
> 
> ...


The fact that the person who is proposing you is not answering their phone makes me think that he may have fallen victim to Covid or some other calamity and you should try phoning the Secretary of the Lodge instead. On the bright side you mentioned that you've had a lifelong interest in Freemasonry so there's no need for a rush now.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 14, 2021)

I agree that you should fet in contact with the Secretary of the Lodge, as they will best know the status of a Petition.  I also wouldn't worry too much about significant delays in working your Petition.  My Lodge received 2 petitions in March of 2020 and no action has been taken on them.  It is a long story as rules for accepting petitions changed in December 2019 so there were some new procedures that were not followed, and then we were shut down from all Masonic activities from Mid March 2020 until October of 202, had 2 meetings and were shut down again immediatly after our November Stated meeting.  Also during that time, I thought it unwise to have Committees of Investigation going to Petitioner's homes as per our usual Procedures so the process couldn not proceed anyway.

Hang in there, you have had an interest in Freesasonry for some time, if it is to be it will still be there when this pandemic is over.


----------



## UnionSon (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you, gentlemen for your advice. I had not considered several of these possibilities.

As far as etiquette goes, if I am able to find the Sec. contact info and still don't hear back in a few months, should I stop inquiring? I don't want to make myself a pest. Has anybody ever had a similar scenario where they are never contacted again after submitting a petition? Is there a time limit between petitioning another lodge if you never hear back from one already petitioned?

It's worth noting that this lodge is meeting and my particular state's GL has not, to my knowledge, imposed any further restrictions on meeting.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 14, 2021)

UnionSon said:


> Thank you, gentlemen for your advice. I had not considered several of these possibilities.
> 
> As far as etiquette goes, if I am able to find the Sec. contact info and still don't hear back in a few months, should I stop inquiring? I don't want to make myself a pest. Has anybody ever had a similar scenario where they are never contacted again after submitting a petition? Is there a time limit between petitioning another lodge if you never hear back from one already petitioned?
> 
> It's worth noting that this lodge is meeting and my particular state's GL has not, to my knowledge, imposed any further restrictions on meeting.



I would contact the Secretary and also keep trying to get in touch with your recommenders.  It may be different in other Jurisdictions, but in My Lodge the First Line Signer of a Petition is obligated to stay in touch with and advotate for the Petitioner they recommend.  Another thing that may be different in other Jurisdictions, but here in PA if you Petition a Lodge, you are pretty much bound to them throughout the process.  You can't Petition another Lodge while your Petition is pendig action and if the Lodge you Petition does not vote to grant the Prayer fo your Petition you are left to deal with the until the time passes that will allow you to resubmit a Petition or they formally remove the objection to your Petition.


----------



## UnionSon (Apr 24, 2021)

So by way of update I still have heard nothing regarding my petition. It has now been 6 months.None of my references have been contacted and several inquiries regarding my petition have gone unanswered.

As fate would have it I'm a member of another fraternal organization and noticed one of my brothers wears a Masonic Past Master ring. I briefly discussed the situation with him and was recommended to call the secretary. Unfortunately this lodge has no social media presence and the phone number is not available on the standard site that all lodges in my state seem to have. I only have the number of the WM I met with last year.  Now I actually know a freemason so perhaps the process might go smoother with his lodge? My state allows re-petition after 6 months for a rejected petition. Does the same apply to a petition that is simply never moved upon?

Thanks.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 25, 2021)

I would use the wriggle room - there has been no advice your petition has been rejected. I would follow up with your friend and forget the other application, but every asked, do confirm you had applied to join, but after submitting an application, never heard back.


----------



## UnionSon (Apr 25, 2021)

Bloke-

Thank you. I know times are unique but I also know that restrictions in my own state have not been as....strict as in others and that lodges have been meeting with only a few interruptions. If it was rejected prior to even meeting with the investigative committee or calling references I guess I must have said or done something when I met with the WM that I am unaware of. Whatever the reason for the lack of response, and I know it could be numerous reasons why, I believe I will ask my fraternal brother about petitioning his lodge.

Thanks again.


----------



## Keith C (May 13, 2021)

UnionSon said:


> Bloke-
> 
> Thank you. I know times are unique but I also know that restrictions in my own state have not been as....strict as in others and that lodges have been meeting with only a few interruptions. If it was rejected prior to even meeting with the investigative committee or calling references I guess I must have said or done something when I met with the WM that I am unaware of. Whatever the reason for the lack of response, and I know it could be numerous reasons why, I believe I will ask my fraternal brother about petitioning his lodge.
> 
> Thanks again.



Things may vary by Jurisdiction, and I can only speak for Pennsylvania, but, here if you have petitioned one Lodge in the Grand Lodge, you are bound to that Lodge.  You can't just petition another Lodge in the Jurisdiction.  There is a question on the Petition asking if you have ever Petitioned any other Lodge.  

As you are unable to get in touch with the Secretary of the Lodge you petitioned, your best bet is to contact your first and second line signers and inquire about the status.  I assume you know them, or else they would not have endorsed your petition.


----------



## UnionSon (May 16, 2021)

I was finally able to get a hold of the secretary and it looks like things will begin to move forward. Apparently Covid had more of an effect on things than I suspected.  I'll keep posted.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## UnionSon (Jun 22, 2021)

I am excited to share that the ballot was unanimous in my favor and I will be initiated next month.

This feels like the end of a journey though I realize it's just the beginning.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 22, 2021)

Tell us the Lodge and location?


----------



## Matt L (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.  Keep us updated on your progress.  As WB Glen asked, Lodge and Location?


----------

